# Interview With A US Born Sikh Activist (the Alyona Show)



## spnadmin (Oct 24, 2009)

This is a new television program. Alyona interviews Rajeep Singh Jolly, a Sikh activist. The interview starts at 3:50 minutes, after a discussion of Hamid Kharzai. It is short.


The Alyona Show Episode three features an interview with a Sikh activist who explains the persistent challenges Sikhs face in the United States. From being called a "terrorist" or "Muslim," Sikhs have fallen victims to racial profiling and discrimination since September 11th. And to add insult to injury Sikhs are not allowed to join the U.S. military. But has that always been the case? And how do most Sikhs react to people's ignorance? Find out in this episode.

Then, what's with all the bickering on cable news networks? Why the finger pointing? Alyona takes a closer look at the media wars in America.
And is print journalism going the way of the dinosaur? One man's dream of becoming a newspaper journalist says "not so fast!" Hear the "war of words" between a blogger and a newspaper fanatic on the Alyona Show.


YouTube - The Alyona Show: Episode 3


----------

